# Wanna leave Union after 2 days



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Okay so I know many of you will tell me to stick this out. But I made my mind up and wanna go back to my old non Union job, this isn't for me . What's the best possible way to do this


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Okay so I know many of you will tell me to stick this out. But I made my mind up and wanna go back to my old non Union job, this isn't for me . What's the best possible way to do this


Dont let the door hit you where the good Lord split you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

After 2 days how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't know I just don't like the way it is , it's not for me and would like for some advise on this , I just don't like this system of work . Higher guys think because they have a higher position they feel like there better than you, some other issues but more personal of how I feel with work. I feel I won't like the whole thing of changing company to company .there's more but I don't want to get into it


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The mentality is that you go from mission to mission or job to job.
You would do the same thing if you worked for one contractor.
This ideally takes the pressure off of contractors having to keep a core of guys busy.
Also, the guys don't have to try to one up eachother to keep their jobs.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I felt the same way after two days in kindergarten. I didn't fit into the elite group with their big box of crayons with the built in sharpener, didn't have a nickel for an extra milk, oh and don't even get me started on the politics of that place


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

You can't possibly know in two days whether your gonna like it or not. My advice is stick it out for three months, then make a decision.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

bkmichael65 said:


> I felt the same way after two days in kindergarten. I didn't fit into the elite group with their big box of crayons with the built in sharpener, didn't have a nickel for an extra milk, oh and don't even get me started on the politics of that place


Oh so you understand the politics of the Union ,


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm not going to explain my whole experience , I'm just stating that I don't like it and I know it's my 2nd day but I know how I think , I don't need to explain the type of person I am. I just don't think this will be for me long term. CW program is bs


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

I would rather someone take my spot then wait it out and waste it for someone else


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

In 2 days I'm sure you've already seen all the IBEW has to offer. Good luck on the other side


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Way back in the late 80's when I got in they made us work one year on a permit. You would have to get a new one every month. A few days late and they made you start over. After 12 consecutive permit cards you were eligible to take an electrical test to get off the permit. If you passed you were sworn in as a "B" guy, todays "CE". If you failed you had to wait six months to take it again. Four years later you would take the test to change into the "A" program. If you failed you had to wait a year to take it again. I did my time clean and it took seven years.

Today they swear in CW/CE (our old "B" program) at the next available meeting and ask questions later. They even start with benifits today. When 
I did it you had to get your hours in first.

If it has only been two days I don't think you had a chance to get an idea of what it's all about. There is going to be people that don't like the CW/CE guys. If that is a big part of the problem, move on to the next company. If that is a big problem in that local, it's probably not going to get better. Our hall has always had the program, so we are adapted. 50% of our guys come through the program.

I would give it some time. At least try a different company. If it doesn't work out tell the organizer or BM that your leaving.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME ? YOU HAVE TO BE JOKING ? 

2 whole stinking days. If you were my kid I'd be prying my boot out of your colon right about now. You need some HRT drugs so you can grow a set.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Okay so I know many of you will tell me to stick this out. But I made my mind up and wanna go back to my old non Union job, this isn't for me . What's the best possible way to do this


I felt the same way, but it took me 15 years to leave. Good old boys club and I didn't like clubs. So I just was better at everything and pushed back. Good old boys don't like it when you expose them as incompetent boobs. Was there good men in my local, sure. But the ones running it were scum. Pay and benefits will be better if you stay. Try to make the week, then try another. Pretty soon 15 years will go by and then you can leave.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

If you think you are going to go back to your old company like nothing ever happened, you're going to be in for a surprise. You've tarnished that relationship and likely burned that bridge. You will have to find another non-union company or stick it out with the hall.

Union or non-union, starting a new job/company sucks, everytime I've moved to another company (non-union) some days I felt nearly sick to my stomach like I've made a huge mistake. But I always stuck it out and each place turned out to be better than the last.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> If you think you are going to go back to your old company like nothing ever happened, you're going to be in for a surprise. You've tarnished that relationship and likely burned that bridge. You will have to find another non-union company or stick it out with the hall.
> 
> Union or non-union, starting a new job/company sucks, everytime I've moved to another company (non-union) some days I felt nearly sick to my stomach like I've made a huge mistake. But I always stuck it out and each place turned out to be better than the last.


I agree, give it a few months. Otherwise your old company may think you are to drastic in your emotional make up (messed up ). Unless you have some critical evidence you can show your last employer why you left, ride it out .

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol, okay. Why don't you just stop showing up if that's the case?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Lol, okay. Why don't you just stop showing up if that's the case?


Could be number 300 on the books! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Lol, okay. Why don't you just stop showing up if that's the case?


I see what your saying, maybe they showed him a michael moores video like they did me. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

zac said:


> I see what your saying, maybe they showed him a michael moores video like they did me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I don't know, maybe they did, but so what? Watching a bunch of videos you're indifferent to is a pretty standard aspect of sitting through a union initiation. At mine we watched a segment from Matewan.

All I'm saying is that if the OP is so sure that he's never going back to the union even after they admitted him, why does he need "advice" on leaving? What is he expecting to hear? It's not rocket science. Either he phones up the hall and tells them he's done or he just stops showing up till they get the picture. It's not like he's locked in a Soviet gulag on an island and needs information on how to dig his way out using cutlery stolen from the dining hall and then construct a boat.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm so glad I haven't had a job in 30 years. Just sayin


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Give it 6 months and make a decision then


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I don't know, maybe they did, but so what? Watching a bunch of videos you're indifferent to is a pretty standard aspect of sitting through a union initiation. At mine we watched a segment from Matewan.
> 
> All I'm saying is that if the OP is so sure that he's never going back to the union even after they admitted him, why does he need "advice" on leaving? What is he expecting to hear? It's not rocket science. Either he phones up the hall and tells them he's done or he just stops showing up till they get the picture. It's not like he's locked in a Soviet gulag on an island and needs information on how to dig his way out using cutlery stolen from the dining hall and then construct a boat.


He may have to pay back his education though, but by that time he should be so indoctrinated that the union is only thing right in the world.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

About 14 years ago I was accepted into a union apprenticeship program. I dropped out before classes and work even began. Looking back, I can say it was one of the best decisions I have ever made. The union is good for some people, I suppose, but if you're a conservative, free minded individual, the union is not the place to be.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Ahaha that's cute how the union guys get all uptight over it. If he wants out he wants out, it is his career and he asked for advice how to get out not can you give please talk down to me all day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> Ahaha that's cute how the union guys get all uptight over it. If he wants out he wants out, it is his career and he asked for advice how to get out not can you give please talk down to me all day.




What kind of MAN only gives anything 2 days ? It isn't like he is being physically harmed, he's in a ground level position, basically he needs to show up and listen. There is no need to be a candyass about it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mech Diver said:


> What kind of MAN only gives anything 2 days ? It isn't like he is being physically harmed, he's in a ground level position, basically he needs to show up and listen. There is no need to be a candyass about it.


Gee, I dunno , some broads I burned off half the treads on my tires screeching my way down the highway after only two days of them and their nagging.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> What kind of MAN only gives anything 2 days ? It isn't like he is being physically harmed, he's in a ground level position, basically he needs to show up and listen. There is no need to be a candyass about it.


Not answering his question and puffing out your chest could part of the issue he has with it, don't worry though your peacock feathers are divine. As he said he would rather someone else take his spot if they want it. That sounds like a reasonable and adult decision, which is being more of a "man" then you spouting off at him.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not answering his question and puffing out your chest could part of the issue he has with it, don't worry though your peacock feathers are divine. As he said he would rather someone else take his spot if they want it. That sounds like a reasonable and adult decision, which is being more of a "man" then you spouting off at him.




I just don't see kissing his ass and telling him it will be alright as the way to go. No apology here. But then what do I know about career choices I retired debt free before I was 50.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Keep patting yourself on the back as I am sure out of all the electricians out there you are the only one to succeed! :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> Keep patting yourself on the back as I am sure out of all the electricians out there you are the only one to succeed! :thumbup::thumbsup:




So glad you recognize greatness ! I can't imagine what it's like to be a lame SOB.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> So glad you recognize greatness ! I can't imagine what it's like to be a lame SOB.


Ahaha says the fat tub who feels so inadequate he thinks he needs to pull out his man card on a daily basis, you may need to check the expiration date on it as you are far past your prime.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> Ahaha says the fat tub who feels so inadequate he thinks he needs to pull out his man card on a daily basis, you may need to check the expiration date on it as you are far past your prime.



Says the guy with the cowboy avatar. Do you like to play with cowboys or what is behind that ? I'm fine with who I am, too bad I doubt you can be the same.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> Says the guy with the cowboy avatar. Do you like to play with cowboys or what is behind that ? I'm fine with who I am, too bad I doubt you can be the same.


Fine with who you are? Sounds like someone needs to increase their low extremely low standards. Anyways I am done, I am sure will post again though because guys like you need to get that last word in though, don't worry I will at least check it out....:laughing:


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

You just quit. Tell the contractor or the hall or don't.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Heavyduty5 said:


> I'm not going to explain my whole experience , I'm just stating that I don't like it and I know it's my 2nd day but I know how I think , I don't need to explain the type of person I am. I just don't think this will be for me long term. CW program is bs


Make a "pro" and "con" list and make damn sure you use pay, health insurance, retirement, retirement investments like annuities and world class training.
I could not see how anyone that actually looked at what the union has to offer could do what you are thinking of doing.
IMO you are making the biggest mistake of your life. You WILL be sorry. Its guaranteed.
Just ask the guy that worked 40 years and only has a measly social security income for the rest of his life.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> Make a "pro" and "con" list and make damn sure you use pay, health insurance, retirement, retirement investments like annuities and world class training.
> I could not see how anyone that actually looked at what the union has to offer could do what you are thinking of doing.
> IMO you are making the biggest mistake of your life. You WILL be sorry. Its guaranteed.
> Just ask the guy that worked 40 years and only has a measly social security income for the rest of his life.


Good advice. 

For me it's the fact he's only been at it for two days. If it were two years then maybe I'd get that. Everything is awkward at first.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

CGW said:


> Good advice.
> 
> For me it's the fact he's only been at it for two days. If it were two years then maybe I'd get that. Everything is awkward at first.


Chris. Thanks.
I look back at my career and see the mistakes I made along the way. At the time they were small mistakes, until years later when I realized how bad these mistakes/decisions were.
I let personal life interfere with work and lost or left jobs i could have stayed with for my complete working career.
Railroad was one and three municipal jobs (one civil service) that would have had me set for life. 
But yet, I let them slip away of my own accord. I had to tell this guy hes making a mistake. The kind of mistake I made more than once in my life.
Mistakes looked back on today with regret.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Funny, I am going to do an inspection at a union electricians house in about 20 minutes. This should be good. I bet the whole place is wired with stolen fittings and thhn strung all over...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Gee, I dunno , some broads I burned off half the treads on my tires screeching my way down the highway after only two days of them and their nagging.



If they were paying you better with more bennies than other chics we'd have a real comparison to talk about.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME ? YOU HAVE TO BE JOKING ?
> 
> 2 whole stinking days. If you were my kid I'd be prying my boot out of your colon right about now. You need some HRT drugs so you can grow a set.


Mech,
Please realize that you have to be exceptionally tough, both mentally and physically, to succeed in the opportunity he has before him.
You might take for granted how over prepared you showed up for your apprenticeship and how you got to that point.
Most people dont have that chance.


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

jrannis said:


> Also, the guys don't have to try to one up eachother to keep their jobs.


And everyone only has to do the bare minimum to get by before its onto the next job and the next guy paying out a denarius and a half for a denarius worth of work. 

The mentality then becomes "keep your head low, mouth shut, and just barely enough". I guess that's one route you can take in life. OP if you want to leave....go for it.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

mapmd said:


> And everyone only has to do the bare minimum to get by before its onto the next job...


*That's not how it works, at all.* Bare minimum and hiding gets you laid-off pretty quickly. There is NO seniority, and the Shop owner can lay you off any time for any reason. All the Shop owners meet regularly at NECA meetings and slug's reputations get passed around and shared. Bare minimum, head low guys usually sit a lot, you can take a call but the Shop has the right to refuse you if they want to_._ Producers work all the time and the Shop will keep them. Sounds like you're repeating what your boss tells you, IBEW fables. _I actually work there.
_


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

I would hate to be on a **** job .

I have always been on good jobs with the Union . Normal to better guys to work with , get h[er done .

The part I liked is you are a first year and people listened if you had an Idea on how to do something …

they always went with the best idea …

team work

IBEW LU 501 … , now , IBEW LU 3 North … IBEW LU 332 Santa Clara Ca.


Don


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Mech,
> Please realize that you have to be exceptionally tough, both mentally and physically, to succeed in the opportunity he has before him.
> You might take for granted how over prepared you showed up for your apprenticeship and how you got to that point.
> Most people dont have that chance.



You're right I keep forgetting so many of today's youth are different than back in my day. I'm from the time there were two types of babies born, with balls and without. Nowadays there are three types, one with balls and two other categories without. It's the Jenner generation principle.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mech Diver said:


> You're right I keep forgetting so many of today's youth are different than back in my day. I'm from the time there were two types of babies born, with balls and without. Nowadays there are three types, one with balls and two other categories without. It's the Jenner generation principle.


Back in your day, we all were walking around in bell bottom trousers and long hair, or else dressed up like John Travolta in spandex. What the hell are you talking about back in your day............


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> About 14 years ago I was accepted into a union apprenticeship program. I dropped out before classes and work even began. Looking back, I can say it was one of the best decisions I have ever made. The union is good for some people, I suppose, but if you're a conservative, free minded individual, the union is not the place to be.


I just work and go home. I have no idea about needing to have some political opinion to twist wirenuts. 
So, it not a nice place for sensitive types.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I just work and go home. I have no idea about needing to have some political opinion to twist wirenuts.
> So, it not a nice place for sensitive types.


Because you support the politics. 
Just my opinion from your posts.
No biggie. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

MTW said:


> About 14 years ago I was accepted into a union apprenticeship program. I dropped out before classes and work even began. Looking back, I can say it was one of the best decisions I have ever made. The union is good for some people, I suppose, but if you're a conservative, free minded individual, the union is not the place to be.


I am a conservative, free minded individual, and I am doing just fine in the union. :thumbsup: the key is getting into the right shop.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

So I worked the week out and decided this isn't for me , they sent me to work with a non Union company my first day and 3rd day and I liked working with them more than the Union guys , they think their sh"t don't think, I got a ce2 telling me "oh I don't like how you do that" just too much politics to this Union thing, and even when I told me union rep I wanna quit he was still trying to shove the Union down my throat like he was trying to sell me Somthing . Like dude leave it be, I'm young. And yes the Union has a nice future but it's not worth going threw the bs I felt with this week, I like being able to work with the same guys for a long period and knowing how those guys work , being able to bust a job out. This ce2 felt that I was his bit"h ... He even told my buddy that he was his and that didn't go well with my friend. I can't be talked down to like that . And I know that's one company but it's not worth it in my eyes to put my self threw the bs. Even a older guy with 6 years with the Union said unless your a journeymen or apprentice your poop. Atleast with my old company that valued me. They let me do the cool work of the trade... Not doing all the poo work. Now my old job are willing to take me back in a heartbeat , they want me back and there is no grievance between us . They told me that they want a signed or copy stating I'm out of the Union. They think that the Union will try and go after them if they found out im working for a non Union company because I was in the Union... Only for 4 days and only a cw.. I didn't collect any benefits or schooling. I don't see the big deal , the union rep even tried offering me a non Union job ! So I understand this is very hard for some of you to understand because you love your local so very much.. I respect that but it's not for me so I don't need people bashing me . Like really? Grow up .. I would really like it if someone can tell me how to tell the Union I need documentation for my old company so they can take me back ... If I can't then they won't take me back. The Union guy said il need to come down to the hall to sign some papers?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool, glad you started a thread to ask for advice on something you already knew how to do anyway.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Back in your day, we all were walking around in bell bottom trousers and long hair, or else dressed up like John Travolta in spandex. What the hell are you talking about back in your day............




Back in my day when the younger people didn't all seem like a bunch of wishy washy whining twits.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mech Diver said:


> Back in my day when the younger people didn't all seem like a bunch of wishy washy whining twits.


Well they might not of to you at the time, but trust me the ''old folks'' didn't think that. They thought we were all a bunch of wishy washy whining twits also......


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Heavyduty5 said:


> So I worked the week out and decided this isn't for me , they sent me to work with a non Union company my first day and 3rd day and I liked working with them more than the Union guys , they think their sh"t don't think, I got a ce2 telling me "oh I don't like how you do that" just too much politics to this Union thing, and even when I told me union rep I wanna quit he was still trying to shove the Union down my throat like he was trying to sell me Somthing . Like dude leave it be, I'm young. And yes the Union has a nice future but it's not worth going threw the bs I felt with this week, I like being able to work with the same guys for a long period and knowing how those guys work , being able to bust a job out. This ce2 felt that I was his bit"h ... He even told my buddy that he was his and that didn't go well with my friend. I can't be talked down to like that . And I know that's one company but it's not worth it in my eyes to put my self threw the bs. Even a older guy with 6 years with the Union said unless your a journeymen or apprentice your poop. Atleast with my old company that valued me. They let me do the cool work of the trade... Not doing all the poo work. Now my old job are willing to take me back in a heartbeat , they want me back and there is no grievance between us . They told me that they want a signed or copy stating I'm out of the Union. They think that the Union will try and go after them if they found out im working for a non Union company because I was in the Union... Only for 4 days and only a cw.. I didn't collect any benefits or schooling. I don't see the big deal , the union rep even tried offering me a non Union job ! So I understand this is very hard for some of you to understand because you love your local so very much.. I respect that but it's not for me so I don't need people bashing me . Like really? Grow up .. I would really like it if someone can tell me how to tell the Union I need documentation for my old company so they can take me back ... If I can't then they won't take me back. The Union guy said il need to come down to the hall to sign some papers?



Do you think enlisting in a branch of the military would be any kind of option for you?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update heavyduty5

I wold like to say I know where you are coming from, being I went through a similar system, but my experience was much different. The contractor they sent me to was like working for a company inside a company. They had five vans running, doing residential commercial service and construction. "A" was not mixed much with"B". My supervisor was a B guy. He worked with his father, but did not want to take over the company when his father died, so he joined the union. All my co workers were "B". Even when I left the shop and worked on the larger "B" jobs, it was all "B" guys. 

A lot of "B" guys did not make it through the program. Most left to go on their own. I don't know any that went to work for someone else. Most did not want to wait to see if they were going to make it to "A". Some felt the tests they had to take were designed to keep them out. For some it left a bad taste in their mouth. Others could care less. 

Some of the guys that left came back years later, during good times, through the JIT program. That program does not exist anymore, at least not in our local. 

It is never going to be the same story for for any two people. PeterD says it was the best decision he made to not go Union (local union 103 dodged that bullet! XD). For me it could not have worked out better. 

I am not sure how to take your story, only because hearsay is inadmissible. There is always two sides of any story. It does not bother me if any body thinks I am talking BS. One thing I don't get is that you were working for a non-Union company out of the hall. Too bad you could not have gone out with a different outfit. 

I never heard of a company wanting proof that you are no longer working out of the hall? Do that think they you are now a double secret agent? Just misinformation about the Union on their part? Either way some one has a seal at the hall to stamp anything you want to sign.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

zac said:


> Because you support the politics.
> Just my opinion from your posts.
> No biggie.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Sorry if I don't goose step to Glenn Becks mantra good enough for you.
I'm not interested in your or anyone else's validation.
I'm old enough to to have my own personal and private views about my little world.
I just do my job.
I don't get into 
Religion
politics or the great pumpkin.

If I found people wasting time with that crap, I would just get their money and let them be someone else's problem.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cabletie said:


> Thanks for the update heavyduty5
> 
> I wold like to say I know where you are coming from, being I went through a similar system, but my experience was much different. The contractor they sent me to was like working for a company inside a company. They had five vans running, doing residential commercial service and construction. "A" was not mixed much with"B". My supervisor was a B guy. He worked with his father, but did not want to take over the company when his father died, so he joined the union. All my co workers were "B". Even when I left the shop and worked on the larger "B" jobs, it was all "B" guys.
> 
> ...


I spent years on the examining board in my local when we were developing these programs.
I can tell you for sure that everyone can get their Construction Worker or Construction Electrician ticket.
The next step is more demanding.
You are testing and you are evaluated strictly due to the fact that you are looking to circumvent the 5 year apprentice program. 
Just on that alone, the process takes 5 years to complete. Just like an apprentice, you have to demonstrate your commitment. 
The apprentices are similarly evaluated and even then, some just can't do it. They might not have the intellect, they might not have the social skills, they might not mentally tough enough to take the responsibility required of them.
They might not be able to survive on the entry level pay.
No matter the reason, it's not right for everyone.

Those that didn't make it knew that it was a mutual decision, we shook hands and we're all better for it I believe.

With that said, no one wants you to be where you don't think you will be comfortable.
The path of least resistance would be to return to your old shop and do what you need to do to have an easy life.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I could have done without those last two sentences.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Go to the hall and tell them you want out. Simple as that. Just like any job.

Not sure what your old company is worried about. Must be thinking you turned into a salt in one week.

How long have you been in the trade? Does your old company sponsor an apprenticeship program?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

danhasenauer said:


> *That's not how it works, at all.* Bare minimum and hiding gets you laid-off pretty quickly. There is NO seniority, and the Shop owner can lay you off any time for any reason. All the Shop owners meet regularly at NECA meetings and slug's reputations get passed around and shared. Bare minimum, head low guys usually sit a lot, you can take a call but the Shop has the right to refuse you if they want to_._ Producers work all the time and the Shop will keep them. Sounds like you're repeating what your boss tells you, IBEW fables. _I actually work there.
> _


True this.
It has never been my experience to see anyone allowed to do anything but work for their money.
One time I took a short call to cover someone's vacation. They asked me to stay on and I told them that I made some plans and needed to leave and it was a short call.
Years later, I took a call for that same shop. Pump stations. The superintendent came out to see me to turn me around for quitting five years before. I told him that it was a short call and that I had only taken it to cover someone's vacation. He let me stay.
I spent a month setting gear and pulling feeders with a small crew, labor was way lower than they expected, job looked like a picture out of an Allen Bradley catalog. No biggie, that's how it's done.

I go to the next job.
The place looked like the slums of Calcutta. They were so far behind that they brought in a generator to run some pumps.
It took a solid day just to make notes of the deficiencies. 
Only one guy spoke English. 

Needless to say, I expect to be turned around if I ever take a call back to that shop. :laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Sorry if I don't goose step to Glenn Becks mantra good enough for you.
> I'm not interested in your or anyone else's validation.
> I'm old enough to to have my own personal and private views about my little world.
> I just do my job.
> ...


Never mentioned Glenn Beck nor do I listen to him or any other of the bunch. Just staying my opinion that you are in step with union politics. Now go back to your regular programming on NPR!



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Well they might not of to you at the time, but trust me the ''old folks'' didn't think that. They thought we were all a bunch of wishy washy whining twits also......



If you fail to see the difference in the youth of say the 60s to that of today that just want the world handed to them on a silver platter without any effort expended on their part then maybe you need to separate from the hemp a little and let your brain get oxygenated.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

What the OP in his last post is not Union politics. He just couldn't stand that he was low on the totem pole. Obviously he thought his skill set was above what he was assigned to do.

As a fifth year apprentice(we do five years here) I had to do things I thought were beneath me as a fifth year but I still did them with out complaining.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

zac said:


> Never mentioned Glenn Beck nor do I listen to him or any other of the bunch. Just staying my opinion that you are in step with union politics. Now go back to your regular programming on NPR!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


One thing about NPR. Never give the bastards any money. I had to send them a cease to quit hounding me 15 years ago.
I like the human interest stories and car talk. Our station doesn't do political stuff very much at all. Maybe the local school board meeting every Wednesday counts but, that's about it.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

You say you don't want to do the poo work. But why shouldn't you do it? Should the guy with more experience with the company and an established reputation do it? Should t he old guy with bad back and knees do it? No.

You need to prove yourself, and not just to your company but your entire local for your reputation. It takes time, but it happens. If you build a good reputation with a company as a hard worker they'll most likely keep you and you will work with the same people and move from job to job, it happens a lot.

If you're dead set on going non union, thats fine. Really it is. Just make sure you get your license if your state requires it, and open your own business. Only way to get anywhere in the non union world unless you find a gem of a company

Also, he wasn't trying to sell you on some union bs politics, he was trying to help your future out and your wallet out.

Your choice. Unions need strong dedicated workers, not flakey people. Do what you will.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mech Diver said:


> If you fail to see the difference in the youth of say the 60s to that of today that just want the world handed to them on a silver platter without any effort expended on their part then maybe you need to separate from the hemp a little and let your brain get oxygenated.


Har har, it was just past the sixties the last time my brain got treated to any hemp.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Har har, it was just past the sixties the last time my brain got treated to any hemp.



So are you wanting me to believe it's just that natural Hawaiian high that gives you the liberal overtones at times ?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rourk said:


> You say you don't want to do the poo work. But why shouldn't you do it? Should the guy with more experience with the company and an established reputation do it? Should t he old guy with bad back and knees do it? No.
> 
> You need to prove yourself, and not just to your company but your entire local for your reputation. It takes time, but it happens. If you build a good reputation with a company as a hard worker they'll most likely keep you and you will work with the same people and move from job to job, it happens a lot.
> 
> ...


One of the worst most condescending posts I have read on here in awhile.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mech Diver said:


> So are you wanting me to believe it's just that natural Hawaiian high that gives you the liberal overtones at times ?


Yup, Mac has an opinion that is different from yours so he must be a Liberal, right?


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup, Mac has an opinion that is different from yours so he must be a Liberal, right?
> Wow, you are clueless.


Well to be fair, Mike kinda does the same thing. 

Please don't kill the messenger :innocent:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup, Mac has an opinion that is different from yours so he must be a Liberal, right?




Whatever, just busting his chops a little. Who pissed in your corn flakes?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGW said:


> Well to be fair, Mike kinda does the same thing.
> 
> Please don't kill the messenger :innocent:



It's a heavily moderated forum, there is no sense of fair. It's just politics.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I never did like corn flakes. Life was my cereal.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Mech Diver said:


> It's a heavily moderated forum, there is no sense of fair. It's just politics.


True. It just seems that disagreement = suppression of rights in allot of minds here. 

Personally, I don't care who agrees or disagrees with me, go ahead...or not. that wont stop me from saying someone is full of it. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGW said:


> True. It just seems that disagreement = suppression of rights in allot of minds here.
> 
> Personally, I don't care who agrees or disagrees with me, go ahead...or not. that wont stop me from saying someone is full of it. :thumbup:



I also think 'sarcasm' boogles a few minds here and there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> One of the worst most condescending posts I have read on here in awhile.


Maybe you couldn't comprehend the post with your little attitude.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Maybe you couldn't comprehend the post with your little attitude.


Please explain.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> One of the worst most condescending posts I have read on here in awhile.


Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

So little update .. My old shop told me that they would love to have me back , it's not a bad company at all to work for , I'm young so I got time . But they wanted proof I was out of the Union . I asked the Union rep and he told me that they can't give or write anything stating that.. The owner called his buddy that works for a well known Union company and is going to see what he thinks of it.. I just don't understand why he wants documentation so bad . He has the mind set thinking that he can get screwed because I was sworn in .. Either the Union trying to make him go Union or make him pay a fine because they have a "Union worker" I don't think that's the case at all. The Union rep even offered me a non Union job !! I didn't even pay a full due . Only 25 bucks and that is good until the end of March. I'm pretty much waiting on the owner to let me know if I'm good to go back to work ... I'm not bashing the Union... Of course you can become very successful and have a good retirement but until I get accepted into the apprenticeship program I will not be working for them . I'm sorry but it's not my cup of tea being a CW. I am a very hard worker and every company I have worked for always trusted me and gave me responsibility. This guy was trying to make me look bad in front of the electrical inspector .. He literally was looking at everything I did. Bashing when I would do Somthing the way he didn't like it even though it was up to code . Clearly made it seem like I was his bit*h .. I'm not into that . You give me Somthing to do , il get it done and if I have questions I will not be afraid to ask. Normally I learn very fast .. I do not need to be babysat. Like I said they had me work for non Union for 2 days (I guess he was a friend of the Union owner so he was working under his permit ) but at the end of the day the non Union guy came up to me and gave me a fist bump and said "good work man, you helped us a lot. Il make sure you come back and help with the lighting" . I go work with the Union guys and there all drama! Sorry if i come off as being a little cry baby but that's not my cup of tea. It's not for everyone


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

And I told the my pervious boss that the only time the Union gets mad is if you were a 3rd year apprentice or even a jouneymen and you left for non Union .. I mean most people wouldn't do Somthing like that but if they have 2 , 3 or even 4+ years invested into you yes then they may get mad because your taking there schooling and training to else where.. But really the Union DOES NOT CARE ABOUT CWs . They don't ... Espically one that Bailed on them the first week.. CWs don't collect any pension . No benifits . Pretty much a paycheck every week and you still have to pay dues. 114 bucks every 3 months


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I had to ask our agent about CW's benefits, because I kept on hearing on this site that they don't get benefits. In the past our "B" guys got benefits, even "B" apprentices. He confirmed that CW does not get benefits, CE does. Because all the rates are a percentage of the "A" rate, there is not enough money going into the Benifit package to sustain benefits. CE gets the same pension credit as A. CE also gets slightly reduced medical like "A" apprentices and anybody making less than "A" rate. 

CW is the bottom. The residential apprentice. When I started with my first non-Union contractor, I had no benifits and was paid minimum wage ($3.35) an hour for the first two years. A CW makes out better than that. 

In my local everyone get sent out to work for signatory contractors, so I don't understand when you say you were working for a non-Union company. 

If I was your foreman, and never worked with you before, I would be doing my job to look over your work. My attitude while checking the work would would depend on the work done, and the attitude of the apprentice. 

It is possible that the work done, was up to code, but not up to his standards. Maybe he wanted to let the inspector know that so it was no reflection on him, and that he was aware, and was something that you would get better at. 

Again I am sure all this varies by local.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Will your non union shop offer you pention , health benies without taking out of your pay,
Five years of schooling for free.

Opertunities to work on major projects .

Top pay , protection ,

I already know the answer and it's no way .

You are giving something up ppl would die for just bc your not comfortable . You have to be kidding me .

Bc you like working with same guys 
I can't belive I'm hearing this I'd shovel **** all day with a smile if I ou ohave to bc I n ow it's worth it in long hall .

In non union only one that makes out is the owner you will see.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> In non union only one that makes out is the owner you will see.


Maybe that's the goal. It was for me. 

The union was NOT a world I wanted dot be a part of, even though in the long run I knew I might be better off.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Five years of schooling for free.


 The apprenticeship is not free. You will be paying for that in the form of 1-3% of your rate for the rest of your career in the union.


> In non union only one that makes out is the owner you will see.


Last I heard, slavery was illegal. Every non-union electrician is getting compensated. If they don't feel it's enough, they shouldn't take the job.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Heavyduty5 said:


> And I told the my pervious boss that the only time the Union gets mad is if you were a 3rd year apprentice or even a jouneymen and you left for non Union .. I mean most people wouldn't do Somthing like that but if they have 2 , 3 or even 4+ years invested into you yes then they may get mad because your taking there schooling and training to else where.. But really the Union DOES NOT CARE ABOUT CWs . They don't ... Espically one that Bailed on them the first week.. CWs don't collect any pension . No benifits . Pretty much a paycheck every week and you still have to pay dues. 114 bucks every 3 months


No, they don't care about CW's. Never will. They might start caring when you put in the time and effort and move up the ladder, which unlike non-union is predetermined and guaranteed so long as you fulfill the requirements. In my local ce's and cw's come and go like the wind. But every local is different. 

Just quit, you're making a bigger deal out of it than it needs to be.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

You're missing the big intangible benefit of the union IMO is the apprenticeship. Do your apprenticeship then leave. :wallbash:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Bird dog said:


> You're missing the big intangible benefit of the union IMO is the apprenticeship. Do your apprenticeship then leave. :wallbash:


I see freedom and stability with the union. Can go anywhere in the US and make a decent wage. If I'm laid off my insurance continues for almost 6 months before I would need cobra. No increase in cost for adding family to insurance. Don't have to look for work when on unemployment, don't have to renegotiate new wages and benefits with every contractor. It's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Five years of schooling for free.
> ...


Yes non union guys are being compensated with half of the pay rate a union jm man makes 

I worked non union in nj for 5 years 
Must companies pay their mechanics 20 ph Forman 25

164 jman gets payed what 45 . 

Then they offer you bienies , but 
Take out so much out of your pay 

You can't afford them .

Not to mention they don't care about safety . I had a company make me wrk on live 277 as s first year guy ,and Got hit .

Bc they were to cheap to hire more 
Jmen 

I'm not saying you can't make living . But the owners don't care about their Men treat them like **** and pay them half of what the work is worth . 

This is my experience with nonunion 
Someone's mite be diff. 

In my old company a bussduct disco
Blew up in mans face , bc company was to cheap to do a shutdown , 

While he was in hospital the Forman 
Came up to us and said if anyone asks say nothing . Keep ure mouths shut .

Instead of putting cup out to help his family and him in need the owner was more worried about losing money .

It's not slavery but very close .
Your safety means nothing as long as you get job done as fast as possible .

Your rate is half of what work is worth . No benies etc . 

Everyone is entitled to their opion but that's just mine . 

I never been on a union job I just got 
In and start school in sept 

But I would die for this opportunity the ibew gave me and Shure wouldn't quit after 2 days .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277, I am not going to respond to everything you said, but I will say that I spent over half of my union career in 164 territory working for 164 contractors and they care about the men just as little as non-union contractors. I also did hot and dangerous work daily. Yes, live 277v as an apprentice, actually 480V since it was a 3-wire that they didn't want to shut down. Shutdown? lol, what's that???


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277, I am not going to respond to everything you said, but I will say that I spent over half of my union career in 164 territory working for 164 contractors and they care about the men just as little as non-union contractors. I also did hot and dangerous work daily. Yes, live 277v as an apprentice, actually 480V since it was a 3-wire that they didn't want to shut down. Shutdown? lol, what's that???


Really well I stand corrected in those aspects , but at least pay is better , 

Like I said I never been in union a start soon I may not like it but I deff 
Would stick it out for a few years see how it goes befor I make a desision . 

Thank you for your knowlede


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Really well I stand corrected in those aspects , but at least pay is better ,
> 
> Like I said I never been in union a start soon I may not like it but I deff
> Would stick it out for a few years see how it goes befor I make a desision .
> ...


For many reasons working in a union can be better. In some areas, such as ours, pay is often much better. But there are other issues to consider, plus it's very hard to get into one of these unions.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> Yes non union guys are being compensated with half of the pay rate a union jm man makes
> 
> I worked non union in nj for 5 years
> Must companies pay their mechanics 20 ph Forman 25
> ...



This is just a total bull**** post. Total outright lies in just about every paragraph. 
That being said I would tell the snowflake to at least tough it out for a year with the union gig. . Sounds like he got a typical oldtime foreman who still thinks being a big prick is the best way to break someone in.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Really well I stand corrected in those aspects , but at least pay is better ,
> ...


Yes I know a few Forman in 164 and jman .i used their names no help 

I went to their hall last year .

The director of apprenticeship program told me theirs a two year waiting list and even then it's hard to get in . 

I herd 102 has no work 

So I went to 363 and finally got into laybor history program . 

But yea it wasn't easy to get in a lot of interviews app test anouther interview etc.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I will say, in the HV you will drive, A LOT. Union jobs are few and far between.
At least the commute is not going to be unbearable bumper-to-bumper like it is in and around the city. 

You're gonna need a commuter car that gets great mileage.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Yes I know a few Forman in 164 and jman .i used their names no help
> 
> I went to their hall last year .
> 
> ...


102 is pretty much a walk-thru now, lot's of work.

But remember one thing, even when there is "no work", there are still thousands of guys working. If you are good, you could be one of them.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Speedy Petey said:


> I will say, in the HV you will drive, A LOT. Union jobs are few and far between.
> At least the commute is not going to be unbearable bumper-to-bumper like it is in and around the city.
> 
> You're gonna need a commuter car that gets great mileage.


Yea that's the only thing that gets me nervous is that they have such a hudge territory to cover . But I know no ones sitting rite now their books are cleared , and I know that they have a slot of jobs goin on do hopefully I'll get out on one near me .


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I know a few Forman in 164 and jman .i used their names no help
> ...


 really wow I wish I new that befor I ended up moving to ny lol I thought 102 was dead well that's what I herd a few guys also told me 102 brought them up on chargers when they were later of for a year and found out they wrked openshop . 

So I thought 363 would be good option


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Switchgear277 said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > Switchgear277 said:
> ...


 layed off


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> really wow I wish I new that befor I ended up moving to ny lol I thought 102 was dead well that's what I herd a few guys also told me 102 brought them up on chargers when they were later of for a year and found out they wrked openshop .
> 
> So I thought 363 would be good option


Just to be clear, those guys were not brought up on charges just for working for an open shop. They were brought up on charges after the 3rd time they were found working weekends for that open shop, which was owned by Star-Lo, a signatory contractor who owns other non-union shops as well. They chose to be stupid and defy the union, not a good idea. 

The union will work with you, if you are willing. When there are periods of unemployment and the men need to go out and work, all they have to do is fill out a Salt card and they can work for non-union shops.

But like I said earlier, during those really bad years when some men were unemployed up to 2 years, there was always around 600 men out of work while the remaining 3,000+ were working.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> This is just a total bull**** post. Total outright lies in just about every paragraph.
> 
> That being said I would tell the snowflake to at least tough it out for a year with the union gig.


Maybe where you live there is BS in his paragraphs but it is closer to my experience than not.

As for the snowflake, you can't tell in two days if a new GF is worth the time investment let alone a Union job.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe where you live there is BS in his paragraphs but it is closer to my experience than not.
> 
> As for the snowflake, you can't tell in two days if a new GF is worth the time investment let alone a Union job.


This is what cracks me up. You guys honestly think a union job is more rewarding than a job where the contractor actually cares about you and your family. 
This is how brainwashed you guys are. You talk all proud and then go collect unemployment for as long as you can. 
Hey look at me I am the best electrician ever. I have training and experience. 
I am feeding my family on unemployment. 
If your employers cared you would be working.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh my troll bait.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I've never been in or near a union, but,(as I understand it) if you're a poor or lazy etc. electrician you sit at the hall with no job b/c no one wants you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All I know is I am happy and proud as a clam that my son is in and meshing quite well with the crew at the union. And thanks to his eyes and suntan, they don't even realize he is half F'n haole..........


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> This is what cracks me up. You guys honestly think a union job is more rewarding than a job where the contractor actually cares about you and your family.


I've been in two non Union shops as a salt and neither one treated their guys better than dirt.

One of my Uncle's shop was and is non Union and the staff are treated very well but i look at that as an exception, not a rule.



sbrn33 said:


> This is how brainwashed you guys are. You talk all proud and then go collect unemployment for as long as you can.


I was only laid off once and it was while I put a second story on my house.



sbrn33 said:


> Hey look at me I am the best electrician ever. I have training and experience.


What part makes you mad the training or the experience?



sbrn33 said:


> I am feeding my family on unemployment.


Like I said this wasn't true for me or any of my Unionized family members. 
This is why I say maybe that is what it's like in your area. 



sbrn33 said:


> If your employers cared you would be working.


I was always working, I had a second job so I really didn't want more than 45 hours a week or I could have had OT more often. More often than not i was making over scale and had additional benefits from the companies I worked for. My Union experience was a good one. I was able to retire very early and debt free at that. I've been retired for 8 years now and still haven't started my Union pension, I don't need to.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> sbrn33 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what cracks me up. You guys honestly think a union job is more rewarding than a job where the contractor actually cares about you and your family.
> ...


That's great glad you were able to retire brother .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> That's great glad you were able to retire brother .


Thanks! 

The Union has been very good to me and to many members of my family.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Union has been very good to me and to many members of my family.


I am glad it has been, and I know many guys that feel the same way, one of my best friends is two years out from full retirement at local 332 in San Jose. 

But non-union has been good to me too, better than my days in the union.

Wanting to quit the union after 2 days is kinda dumb, but maybe it isn't. I would advise someone to stick it out for at least a month, because you have a lot of emotions mixed up with the guys you left behind, maybe even a great employer.

I get it that a lot of you had rough outings with open shops, but that doesn't make open shops full of **** ups and run by assholes, in fact from my days in the union I ran into just as much of the same.

One is only better than the other when you believe it is, and that is perfectly okay.

I have always been compensated at or above scale, the only thing I was never quite on par with was the level of benefits, although my $30k after a year of PW work in my IRA was pretty bad ass.... Nothing that the company could take from me if I no longer agreed with their political or idealogical notions.

The two sides won't stop fighting, which may be a good thing, as long as they realize the battle just bolsters the trade in general. But quit thinking I am less than you in any way because I am not a union member, that I treat my employees like ****, that I only look for my own interests.... that is an insult to anyone you have ever worked for, union or not.

Great companies and great employees go hand in hand and exist in a symbiotic relationship, the world is full of both, union and non-union. It is impossible for one to exist without the other for a good period of time.


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Okay so I know many of you will tell me to stick this out. But I made my mind up and wanna go back to my old non Union job, this isn't for me . What's the best possible way to do this


Hey HD5, since your post got bumped to the top after a year, would you care to let us know what happened with your career? I saw you posting about breaking into industrial...?


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

BrettC said:


> Hey HD5, since your post got bumped to the top after a year, would you care to let us know what happened with your career? I saw you posting about breaking into industrial...?


Yea iv been taking many classes to gain knowledge in industrial maintenance. Many of my friends went that route and they make a pretty good penny. I'm enrolled to attend community college for electrical engineering tech. I think it was a good route to leave the union, my friend who's in the union for the past 3 years has literally been di*ked around. Oh will see what we can do about promoting you to the apprenticeship program. They actually cut his wages and he became a UA . So your telling me you get less pay when you get promoted? Haha okay that makes sense. After reading this post today I really realized you Union guys are so stuck up. I did a adult thing and said I wanted to quit if it means someone else can take my spot. Eh whatever , I'm doing good though . Better than my friend who's in the union...


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I don't know, maybe they did, but so what? Watching a bunch of videos you're indifferent to is a pretty standard aspect of sitting through a union initiation. At mine we watched a segment from Matewan.
> 
> All I'm saying is that if the OP is so sure that he's never going back to the union even after they admitted him, why does he need "advice" on leaving? What is he expecting to hear? It's not rocket science. Either he phones up the hall and tells them he's done or he just stops showing up till they get the picture. It's not like he's locked in a Soviet gulag on an island and needs information on how to dig his way out using cutlery stolen from the dining hall and then construct a boat.


someones been watching "McGuyver'


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Yea iv been taking many classes to gain knowledge in industrial maintenance. Many of my friends went that route and they make a pretty good penny. I'm enrolled to attend community college for electrical engineering tech. I think it was a good route to leave the union, my friend who's in the union for the past 3 years has literally been di*ked around. Oh will see what we can do about promoting you to the apprenticeship program. They actually cut his wages and he became a UA . So your telling me you get less pay when you get promoted? Haha okay that makes sense. After reading this post today I really realized you Union guys are so stuck up. I did a adult thing and said I wanted to quit if it means someone else can take my spot. Eh whatever , I'm doing good though . Better than my friend who's in the union...


Me stuck up? I'm a maintenance electrician at a steel mill, more or less doing what you say you want to do. I got a cert through a CC, got recruited by the company I work for and paid to relocate. It is indeed true that you can make a damn good living but it has its own drawbacks, same as anything (getting ready to go in for graveyard shift right now, speaking of drawbacks). Anyways, I was just curious because someone bumped your thread and I happened to see you posting in the industrial forum. 

And I'll tell you what though, I'm a member of a union too which is not an electrician's union and that has its own unique problems. If you go industrial you may be faced with the same situation, being represented by a union whose core are not in the same trade as you are. No matter where you go you will encounter some BS (including being non-union).

I hope it works out for you. One of the great things about industrial is that you see some really cool sh*t that you would never encounter doing commercial and certainly not residential. One of the not so great things is that you'll still probably wind up changing light bulbs and filters at 4am.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

My nonunion shop treats all the employees like family!:thumbsup:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

backstay said:


> My nonunion shop treats all the employees like family![emoji106]


I know so really dysfunctional families so I'm not so sure that's a good thing.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I guess like other ppl have said I'm earlier post it matters what part of the country your from bc if your from Nj, ny, ct area .

Theirs no way you can tell me your open shop comes even cones close to what the ibew can over.

Local 3 - 52ph annuity , pention 
Local 102- 52ph annuity pention,
Local 363 ,42 ph annuity, pention 

I've worked and know at least 20
Diff open shop electricans in nj, ny

And none of them even come close to what the ibew can offer in theses areas ,


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

BrettC said:


> Me stuck up? I'm a maintenance electrician at a steel mill, more or less doing what you say you want to do. I got a cert through a CC, got recruited by the company I work for and paid to relocate. It is indeed true that you can make a damn good living but it has its own drawbacks, same as anything (getting ready to go in for graveyard shift right now, speaking of drawbacks). Anyways, I was just curious because someone bumped your thread and I happened to see you posting in the industrial forum.
> 
> And I'll tell you what though, I'm a member of a union too which is not an electrician's union and that has its own unique problems. If you go industrial you may be faced with the same situation, being represented by a union whose core are not in the same trade as you are. No matter where you go you will encounter some BS (including being non-union).
> 
> I hope it works out for you. One of the great things about industrial is that you see some really cool sh*t that you would never encounter doing commercial and certainly not residential. One of the not so great things is that you'll still probably wind up changing light bulbs and filters at 4am.



No no man I'm sorry I wasn't directing that towards you in anyway, I was pretty much directing that from the guys that were bashing me a year ago. Sorry lol. But do you have any advise for me getting my foot in the door? Iv have certifications in PLC and industrial maintenance as stated before. I'm really considering going to community college for electrical engineering.


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Heavyduty5 said:


> No no man I'm sorry I wasn't directing that towards you in anyway, I was pretty much directing that from the guys that were bashing me a year ago. Sorry lol. But do you have any advise for me getting my foot in the door? Iv have certifications in PLC and industrial maintenance as stated before. I'm really considering going to community college for electrical engineering.


I can't really speak to the engineering side of things but A LOT of the guys I work with, both mechanical and electrical, started at the company as operators on the line and then took the test to be either a mechanical tech or an electrical tech. A lot of them went through community college programs in addition to already working there. Our school has a relationship with some companies who recruited on campus and our instructors have reached out on our behalf a number of times (well, on behalf of the students who show up and do good work...the guys who can't be bothered to do either don't get a lot of help). We're also informed of job openings by alumni through our instructors, so the community college route definitely helps. The company I work for mostly cared that we were able to pass the written test and then the bench test and the college helped with that immensely. 

Where did you get your certifications? I would see who your local school has a relationship with if you can and see if you can get in contact with someone who has been through the program and is employed, even if it isn't somewhere you want to work. Then ask them if they know anyone who is also employed in the field. 

I don't know if that helps. Like a lot of things, I feel like the first job is the hardest to get.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

BrettC said:


> I can't really speak to the engineering side of things but A LOT of the guys I work with, both mechanical and electrical, started at the company as operators on the line and then took the test to be either a mechanical tech or an electrical tech. A lot of them went through community college programs in addition to already working there. Our school has a relationship with some companies who recruited on campus and our instructors have reached out on our behalf a number of times (well, on behalf of the students who show up and do good work...the guys who can't be bothered to do either don't get a lot of help). We're also informed of job openings by alumni through our instructors, so the community college route definitely helps. The company I work for mostly cared that we were able to pass the written test and then the bench test and the college helped with that immensely.
> 
> Where did you get your certifications? I would see who your local school has a relationship with if you can and see if you can get in contact with someone who has been through the program and is employed, even if it isn't somewhere you want to work. Then ask them if they know anyone who is also employed in the field.
> 
> I don't know if that helps. Like a lot of things, I feel like the first job is the hardest to get.


Really appreciate some good advise for once on this site. Most of the time you got guys bashing you. My buddy went through the course I might be taking and he is now working for a local power line company .. that would be ideally my dream job. His dad is the high up in that company though, he told me if I get my associates degree in electrical engineering tech I have a shot at getting into this company. He makes pretty good money for his first year out of college. Doesn't get dirty and loves his job, I'm just really sick of the whole construction commercial work. It's fun and all but I really want to advance myself more in the field of work. It doesn't help that I don't make great money as a 3rd year electrician


----------

